# 240v electric baseboard heat wiring diagram



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

santro said:


> I am installing two baseboard electric heaters on a wall thermostat. They are 4' each for a total of 2000w. I would like to see a diagram of the wiring. The installation instructions from Honeywell and Fahrenheat are inadequate. I want both controlled by one thermostat.


Are they designed to operate on 120V, 240V, or is the voltage user selectable?

What are the mfr's and model numbers of both the heaters and the T-stat?


----------



## santro (Oct 16, 2012)

240v F2544NWC Fahrenheat heater and Honeywell CT410A,B thermostat.


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

santro said:


> 240v F2544NWC Fahrenheat heater and Honeywell CT410A,B thermostat.


Do you have the A or the B version? A version is single pole (2 wires) and B version is double pole (4 wires). Are there colored leads connected to the T-stat (black and red, probably) or are there labeled connection terminals (such as L1, T2, etc.)?


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

santro said:


> I am more concerned with how to connect the red/black in the heater and also exactly what is meant by "multiple must be wired in parallel".


You have more than one heating unit, so it's called "multiple". In parallel means that both heating units are connected to 240+ and 240-, as opposed to a series connection, where the "output" wire of one unit feeds into the "hot" lead of the other. If you did a series connection, each heater would only see 120V, and you'd get much less heat than you want.

The diagram below shows a parallel connection. Ground omitted for clarity.


----------



## santro (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the B ver. 4 wire The heater has a safety limit wired in it, one wire red goes to the element, the other, black has a wire nut and comes from the safety limit then to the other end of the element. Do I simply break the wire nut connection and connect red/black from the thermostat to these two ends?


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

In case you don't have them, you can see the installation notes *here*.

Bring the cable (black, white, ground) coming from the T-stat into the junction box that's a part of one end of the heating unit. Wire-nut the two grounds together.

The wire from the safety cutoff should also be black. So you have two blacks wire-nutted together. Remove the wire nut.

Use a wire nut to connect the white from the T-stat cable to either one of the blacks that you just separated.

Use a wire nut to connect the black from the T-stat cable to the other black that you just separated.

Check:


Grounds together.
White from cable to one of the blacks from heater
Black from cable to the other black from heater.
Run another cable from the junction box to the second heater, and repeat the above steps.


----------



## santro (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!! Sometimes we complicate things. You made it seem so simple. I appreciate your help very much. Now I can go finish this job.
:thumbup:


----------



## mmitchell12 (May 12, 2014)

*single pole installation*



Dave632 said:


> You have more than one heating unit, so it's called "multiple". In parallel means that both heating units are connected to 240+ and 240-, as opposed to a series connection, where the "output" wire of one unit feeds into the "hot" lead of the other. If you did a series connection, each heater would only see 120V, and you'd get much less heat than you want.
> 
> The diagram below shows a parallel connection. Ground omitted for clarity.


I can't tell exactly what is happening here. Is the thermostat going to a junction box with two lines running from the box to the two separate heaters - red to red, black to black in each?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You could just run the two leads from the T-stat to the units or use a junction after the T-stat to the units.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys, the thread is 2 years old! He probably has the problem corrected by now.


----------



## mmitchell12 (May 12, 2014)

I am following up on a 2 year old thread - this is not the same problem as the original post. thanks Jim.


----------



## mmitchell12 (May 12, 2014)

Apparently I need 5 posts before I can include a link to a wiriing diagram in my reply.


----------



## mmitchell12 (May 12, 2014)

I'm going to describe the connections instead of a diagram. 

220 power supply (red/black). 
220 leg (to junction box)
220 leg from junction box to heater 1
220 leg from junction box heater 2



- 220 power suppy black connects to the black wire from the leg that goes to the junction box
- 220 power supply red connects to the red wire from the T-Stat (single pole)
- 220 red from the junction box leg connects to the black wire on the T-Stat

In the juction box
All reds connect , all blacks connect - 1 leg goes to heater 1, the other to heater 2

Grounds left out of description for simplicity. 

How does that sound ?


----------

